# Eating non-food items - Long!!



## TwoPoos (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi there
I have a one year old standard poodle with a very major issue in regards to eating non-food items.
It started shortly after we brought him home (he comes from a rescue, no clue who bred him but seemingly not reputable, bought from said breeder, re-sold on Kijiji, given to rescue, then we adopted him at 4 months - I wouldn't be surprised if I found out he came from a puppy mill). We have one other dog, she's a standard about 4 months his senior.
He ate a sock, threw it up while being sedated for his neuter. We then tried to remove socks etc from his environment but he snatched another one while at a family member's house, this one caused an obstruction which was removed surgically.
He then would wear a muzzle when not at our house but he clearly is not happy in that situation as much as it's a safety thing for him. We thought he was getting over it (worked a lot on leave it, drop its etc.) but he has still managed to pick things up here or there like, a paper towel or something like that. Again while being watched at a family member's house, he managed to get another dog's soft toy, rapidly dismembered it and swallowed all four legs and two ears in a matter of about 2 unsupervised minutes (nobody - including other dogs or people were near him). This isn't a behavior he's ever shown at home, the aggressively ripping apart toys, thing. He managed to pass it, vomited part of it up.
This past weekend, we were playing with him and his "sister" in the yard, he got a toy (bigger than I thought he'd ever swallow), but the behavior got triggered again and he rapidly swallowed it, right in front of us, despite our desperate attempts to stop it. Like I said, it was big, so there's no chance it would pass, tried endoscopy, too big to pull back up, he ended up getting it removed from his stomach surgically and is now recovering.

He's not growly or aggressive about toys or food in the house. He is highly food driven (will do anything for a cheerio). Excels at obedience, done doggie school, has no issues whatsoever. Relatively obedient at home but when he has something he's scared you'll take away from him, swallowing is triggered, I CAN get him to drop somethings he wants though, like a kleenex or something like that. He eats very rapidly, can't have certain treats because he'll just swallow them whole (like big chunks of dentabones or dehydrated chicken breast, yam, whatever - no chewing) we can slow down his dog food eating by putting some water in the kibble. He doesn't eat rocks or dirt. He pretty much does not want to do ANYthing if there isn't a reward, he likes to play fetch, goes for about 3-5 mile run 6/7 days a week, walked daily, loves clicker games (reward). He's not particularly high energy but his sister is so he gets all the exercise as well. I've noticed in the past little while he has NO interest in going in to the backyard to play with other dog. This correlates with the time I sealed up the compost so he can't raid it anymore, so his number one reason for going in the yard was to try and steal things from compost, now that it's sealed, 0 interest except to pee in the mornings. 

As far as I know, it's not normal for a dog to want to swallow non-food items. Short of putting a basket muzzle on him for the remainder of his sad existence.. does anybody have any other suggestions? Prozac? We are making an appointment with an animal behaviorist asap. We are so exhausted and so tired of being worried and on edge constantly, it's very difficult to relax in our home because of his problems. This affects our other dog as well because he just plain doesn't play with her as much as she tries and tries and tries to get him to play. We would love for him to be able to be a normal family member, because as much as we can remove ALL items he may possibly ever eat from his environment, we can't expect that of visitors or of our family member's homes when we visit them, life gets in the way, things fall on the floor. I'd like for him to stop needing to swallow said things!

Sorry for the length, wanted to give as much information as possible, obviously taking this issue very seriously. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are doing the right thing involving a qualified behaviourist - this sounds like a behaviour that is both dangerous and deeply embedded. No advice (although perhaps lots of games of swapsies might make it easier to take things from him) but I hope you are able to get it sorted.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there are also veterinarian behaviorists. i think it's kind of comparable to making a choice between a psychologist and a psychiatrist. while there are no guarantees, one has medical training and is able to prescribe medications if warranted.

you've done so much for your boy. i hope there's a solution out there that will bring joy.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well since you're already doing the only things that make sense (removing temptation, exercising him and seeing a behaviorist) I would only reiterate what I always say...that obedience training always helps everything. I would put him in classes and work with him every day, giving treats every time he behaves at first and then gradually giving them sporadically, and make them high-value treats. Make it fun and be really committed. It will help him deal with his anxiety and also make him rock solid at the "leave it" command. He'll learn to trust you more. You'll learn to bond with him more. I know you love him or you wouldn't have spent all that time and energy on him already! He's in the best home he could be in! Sending you hugs.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

You did not mention how long you have had this dog ? Certainly, his past life has been one likely to produce a great deal of anxiety, and this could result in his Pica. Does he exhibit any "other" signs of anxiety (e.g., separation anxiety)? Visiting other homes, the Vet episodes, could also serve to reinforce such behavior. Poor fella's been moved around quite a bit. I applaud you for adopting and diligently seeking help for this dog; he is a lucky one !

The Dog Trainer : Pica: Eating Things That Aren?t Food :: Quick and Dirty Tips ?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you. I feel so sorry for everyone. It sounds to me like he was hungry a lot before you got him and he fears that things will be taken from him. I would see if it helped to never let his food bowl be empty. 

Today, Stella ate a whole stick of butter while I went to get the phone. I have one sick dog now, she has been eating grass and I have cleaned green, buttery throw up from my best rug... they seem to always know where you would least want it...


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm with Carley's Mom. Never let his bowl goes empty. When you caught him eats something other than his food, bring him back to his food bowl and say "Eat". Change won't happen overnight but be consistent, soon he'll get it. Always have chew toys scatter around also help to deter him from eating/nibbling on the wall for example.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I was talking to my mom about your dog. She rescued 3 Boston Terriers that knew what it was to be hungry. They have a hard time thinking about anything other than food... I told her what I had suggested to you. She strongly disagreed. She said her dogs would not stop eating. They would not self feed with any control. 

I don't know if I am right or not... but what is the worst that could happen if they over ate? I am guessing they would throw up??? But I don't know. Just wanted to come back and tell you what my mom said.

My rescue, " Stella" had no training before I got her, she was never hungry. I hope she has learned not to get into the butter ... she does seem to be much better now.

Good Luck, I hope others will post on this soon.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

First I want to say, "thank you!" You have hung in there far longer then most would. 

I personally don't believe it is a hunger thing, I think it is behavioral.

The steps you have taken so far have been right on, and you seem to be continuing in the right direction. 

I can only imagine how frustrating this is for you. 

I remember we used to groom a lab that kept eating rocks. He had had multiple surgeries to remove them. I remember the frustration his family was expressing and it was anxiety provoking to say the least. 

Keep us updated and I truly wish you the best!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Just wanted to come back one more time. I do not think your dog is hungry and that is causing this issue. My thinking is that he has been, and fears that things that he values will be taken from him... if perhaps, he found that was not true any longer, he may stop protecting his things in this way, it is a way for him to make sure no one is going to take it from him... but this is only a guess. I don't know.


----------



## TwoPoos (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the replies.

First off, I'd like to thank everyone for all the support, we really need it right now.

I'm going to try and reply to everyone's comments and suggestions.
Patk - the behaviorist we are seeing is a vet, chose specifically so we'd be able to get medications prescribed if necessary.
Indiana - we already do training sessions every day but you're right, we could always do more, I bought a fanny pack so I can carry clickers/treats etc with me everywhere at all times, it can only help.
nu2poodles - we've had him for about 8 months. He does exhibit some anxious behaviors outside of this one, had some mild separation anxiety when we first got him but after crate training he doesn't cry anywhere near as much when we leave (he's still crated every time we go anywhere/sleep since he can't be left unsupervised). He tends to do a high pitched squeal/cry with some pacing when somebody leaves the room but I'm able to distract him basically instantly with some obedience tricks/puppy push ups and he forgets about it. Other wise he's not nervous around people, totally at home in new surroundings (LOVES the vet), and is fine with other dogs.
Joelly and Carley's Mom - as much as he seems starving at all times, your mom is right, he will eat until he can no longer eat, even then, he'll try to eat more. His OTHER issue (which may or may not be related to the PICA thing) is digestive. He has some insensitivities to foods, haven't figured out what they are but we've trialed several dog foods (the stuff he came to us on - diarrhea, two types of ACANA - diarrhea, he was good on Medi-cal GI Puppy, transitioned to Medi-Cal GI High Fiber -diarrhea, now on Medi-cal GI High Energy - tolerating it but I don't like it, I don't think it's right for him, he's super itchy all the time). So as a result of his sensitive stomach, this past surgery, the times he's received peroxide to induce vomiting, I'm not comfortable with letting him gorge himself til he's done because I'm certain he'll get super colicky. The reason why I don't think the PICA is related to his food intolerance is because he should be getting everything he needs from his food, and he's not eating dirt or anything like that, which I think is typical of nutritional deficiencies(?). I mean it could be related, I bring it up to every vet I talk to, but it always gets treated like a separate issue.

Thanks again for everyone's replies. Really appreciating the support. It's been tough. I'm going to keep everyone updated re: our behaviorist appointments and what's to follow! I really really really hope we can figure him out.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

everyone is rooting for you and your boy. he is lucky to have you.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Pica is usually a medical or emotional issue. I'd get a full medical examination first to rule out thyroid, cushings, or any other issues that may be attributed to this, then seek out a board certified behaviorist for behavior modification. It sounds like it's very likely that anxiety is leading to his Pica. The anxiety has to be modified or his symptom behaviors (the Pica) will continue or new behaviors may replace the Pica.

You may save time and money by hiring a Veterinary Behaviorist who can rule out medical issues AND emotional issues causing it. (A board certified Veterinary Behaviorist is different than a general practice veterinarian who dabbles in behavior.)

Veterinary Behaviorist: Find a Board Certified Veterinary Behaviorist ACVB

Good luck! In the meantime, playing Susan Garrett's "It's Yer Choice" _may_ help _some_. It's basically a default "leave it".


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm late joining this conversation, but I had a weird thought. I have a dog with some strange eating habits and seriously itchy skin issues. After all else failed, we started just treating him for leaky gut syndrome. Adding probiotics to his food and keeping him on a good, nutrious diet and occasional dollops of canned pumpkin for fiber, even the itchiness is starting to improve. 

I wonder with the stressful life your guy had before he lucked into your family could have triggered some issues with his gut since heavens only know what he may have swallowed before you saved him. 

Best wishes to you all!


----------

